# Had to put bumper back on car soon after repainting. Now has foggy patches.



## josonton (Aug 26, 2018)

It had less than 24 hours to cure and then we experienced a lot of rain and it was relatively cold. There are some milky sort of foggy patches. Is there any salvaging this? When I wipe the rain off it doesn't seem that visible.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

They will quite often polish out if they're not too deep.

I've had it a few times with solvent based paints and it can usually be saved.

Leave it a little longer, and hopefully with some warm dry weather they will reduce, then try a mild abrasive polish and see what happens.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

As above I would leave it until it has had time to air off etc then tackle it.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I’m assuming you don’t have lamp available l?


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

It's the moisture in the air on paint that isn't fully dry. It should disappear if you heat it up with a heat lamp, heat gun etc. You'll need to get it fully cured pretty soon or it'll leave permanent damage (as in, you'll need to paint it again)


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Paint is not fully dry and moisture is getting into it. Needs to be taken back to where it as painted ideally and get them to bake it in there booth again.


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Paint is not fully dry and moisture is getting into it. Needs to be taken back to where it as painted ideally and get them to bake it in there booth again.


+ one


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Paint is not fully dry and moisture is getting into it. Needs to be taken back to where it as painted ideally and get them to bake it in there booth again.


+ one


----------

